# Bookings for the AT Bowhunter Convention



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Booked: Bossie, Heidi, Bossie jr and Ruan.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

Put me down for Craig + 1. I'll most probably only be able to attend for the weekend.

Regards,

Craig


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Boek my ook asb !!!!

Willem Prinsloo


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Boek my ook asb:wink::wink:
Please let me know the bank details.

Frank Steinnagel


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Put me down for Craig + 1. I'll most probably only be able to attend for the weekend.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bowman africa said:


> Boek my ook asb !!!!
> 
> Willem Prinsloo


PM sent


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

*Bookings*



Karoojager said:


> Boek my ook asb:wink::wink:
> Please let me know the bank details.
> 
> Frank Steinnagel


PM Sent


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Bossie, ek is by ABSA so ek het ook net jou takkode nodig. Stuur sommer jou sel nr sodat die "proof of payment" gestuur kan word.
Dankie
Willem


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bowman africa said:


> Bossie, ek is by ABSA so ek het ook net jou takkode nodig. Stuur sommer jou sel nr sodat die "proof of payment" gestuur kan word.
> Dankie
> Willem


Hi Willem, die tak kode is 052749, en my sell is 083 283 6388. 

Thanks.

Bossie


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Boek my ook asb:wink::wink:
> Please let me know the bank details.
> 
> Frank Steinnagel


Started feeding for the Bushpigs today.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Geld is oorbetaal ...:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bowman africa said:


> Geld is oorbetaal ...:wink:


Dankie Willem. Ek het gekry, thanks.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Started feeding for the Bushpigs today.


Lekker Bossie :wav:
Now I will practice the cluck call for Bushpigs, kooom pigggie piggie pigg koom:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Lekker Bossie :wav:
> Now I will practice the cluck call for Bushpigs, kooom pigggie piggie pigg koom:wink:


Practice low light shooting, from the siting position from a small place.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ruhan, PM sent.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Ek het vir jou die deposito oorbetaal.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ruhan said:


> Ek het vir jou die deposito oorbetaal.:thumbs_up


Dankie Ruhan ek gooi dit in die kiettie rek.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Practice low light shooting, from the siting position from a small place.


Yes Bossie, I will practice with my HawgLite by darkness at a dark target.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

ttt


----------

